# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Chillin :smile:

First batches...still need to trim the red ones!

Sunrise

Trout hitting


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Spent the week in Oklahoma City. What a great place and what great people. 

Sorry if this is too somber for Friday Pics but walking on this sacred ground yesterday had a profound effect on me.

April 19 has special significance for many of us. It so happens that particular day was my daughter's 1st birthday.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Monday West Bay with my son!!!!!!!

Headed Home sunset on the bayou

Playing through

Headed Home

Trey washed the Filet Knife off the cleaning Table

First Wade 

On our way to the Bay, Nascar Fan Plates


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Just a few from me*

Vacation.

Penny backer bridge, Austin

Pedernales Falls after the rains last week.










Young lady and her dog were there for the sunset










And the falls, last time I was there I could step across the river in some spots....Not this time.










And dragging the shutter a bit.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Some old pics! :smile:

From below the dam at Livingston before the cables were there. Note the home made mahogany console in the Hammonds hull in the background!

We hunted Peach Point and got to know Mark the biologist...so he invited us up to his parents place in Bremond! Easy hunting from what we were used to! :smile:

Pretty cool bachelor party at the creek!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

a few pics from out on the bay last weekend


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

and a few more


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

sunrise at Bastrop Bayou.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Bandits working on the Bandit. 










There's some good being laid off. A LONG summer vacation in Florida!










Wife, son and a good friend. ALL are SURVIVORS!










From the Crackberry phone: Before the Heat. Best way to build driving skills in a kid is to let him DRIVE.










Riding from Houston to Providence, Rhode Island last summer. I'm either headed up the Blue Ridge Parkway (NC) or I'm somewhere in Virginia in this shot. The Po-Po is following me.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Random picks


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's Angelfish drivin' down the Bayou in my LWB CC and holdin' speed. She's backed the boat in twice now. Unloaded and loaded the boat. Not bad for an 11 yr. old. B&P


----------



## k_see900 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Headed to work this morning*

Had the hair dyed last night For Tour De Pink charity bike ride this weekend.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Misc 2010 Fishing pics*

Pics from 2010.

Kellys 2010 CCA STAR winning Kingfish, 51.4 lbs

Misc Charter pics from 2010


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Last Weekend out towards Stonewall*

Kids had a blast!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Big nasty slurped up my tout last weekend on Sabine, & shaved 20 minutes off my day dragging him in on 10 lb test. Looks like it got skimmed across the top of tail & dorsal fin by a prop.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Picture of birds. rs


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Waking up to flat seas about 90mi out of Galveston...


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Picture of my youngest son at 06:15 this morning. This is what he was wearing when he woke my and my wife up to make sure his boots were on the right feet. Both boys are extatic that hunting season starts today.

Pictures of a sperm whale we saw last week while fishing out of Port A. We saw 5 total, but this is the only one that got close enough to get pictures.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

*Pens*

Some things I've been working on, thought I'd show them off:

1. Antler pen that has tons of character I think.
2. Antler pen open
3. An assortment of of pens
4. What happens when you're trying to hurry and don't remember the basics to shop safety...


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

1 & 2: Two brand new duck hunters
3: Last night's bachelor dinner while the wife was at a girl's night (stuffed quail!)


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

*Dubai*

Here are a few pics from my trip to Dubai a few weeks ago.


View from my balcony overlooking the Palm Island
The Jumeirah Beach in front of the Palm Isand
Super clear water. Felt like a hot tub.
Camels on the beach
The Rodeo Drive of Dubai. They call it "The Walk". Full of shops, restaurants and cafes.
Architecture


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

*Dubai*

A few more


Dubai Marina
Boats
Boats
and more boats


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Got a hodgepodge today*

My little fishy blissed out at schlitterbahn

You can just see what they're thinking...."Birds! Birds! birds!"

So ready to go hunting

My new landscaping!

Crawfish boil party to "break in" the new landscaped pool

Good looking Shallow Sport


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Seems like forever since I've posted up.

Here's what I've got.

1) Pistol killed yote










2) Soybean harvest in full swing.




























3) My little one










....at the Beauty Shop with her Mama










.....on a Barge Tour of the Ouachita River










On a Friday evening drive with me.


----------



## slmc (May 21, 2004)

*Alaska cruise*

Just a few of the 1000+ pictures I took. Great weather and scenery. Talk about a quick return to reality when we got home, lost luggage and a dead battery in the airport parking lot. I would go again tomorrow.
1. Mendenhal Glacier in Juneau
2. Ice caves under the glacier
3. Bear in Haines
4. Seals in Glacier Bay
5. College Fiord
6. Chocolate fountain in Anchorage


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Duluth Minnesota, Marine Museum


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just finished building another RC plane.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*1999 Brazos River 71.2 lbs*









My personal best on Catfish caught alots of 40, 30 , 20 , used to be my hobbie ...but things change , didnt know it but the State record was broke that day and would still be holding last i looked


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Below the Dam at Livingston*










These were all caught below the dam the same day the shuttles exploded


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Odd*

Sight driving through Channelview a few mins ago. Don't know if somebody dumped it or what..looks like the head had been severed. I'd say a honest 7'er.

Messed up folks out there...

Dale


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Port Mansfield Fun*

8/10


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Here's Angelfish drivin' down the Bayou in my LWB CC and holdin' speed. She's backed the boat in twice now. Unloaded and loaded the boat. Not bad for an 11 yr. old. B&P


That better not be your work truck!!! HAHA just kiddin, that's awesome tho, i remember when my dad use to let me drive me when i was a kid, 1985 toyota celica 5 speed is what i learned on!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

After this weekend's haus projects are complete and they should be done. We are gonna start turning wrenches on the CJ7. She changed the oil in it the other day. Now's she all pumped up about learning how to drive a stick.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Roadside 10. 

I watched him all summer, and then he vanished. He finally reappeared yesterday. Hope he makes it through the year!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

*Camping at the Ranch in Early Spring*

Looking forward to things cooling off again!

#1 Camp at Liz Point, Mitchell Lake (Grandparent's ranch). Lake is behind the photographer.

#2 Sunrise over the lake

#3 When the river's coming up (subsequently the lake), don't leave your rod in the rodholder by the water overnight!:headknock

#4 River's up, so me and Pawpaw (aged 84 years) are heading out to place some drop lines. Hopefully not for the last time.


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

Quite a selection of pictures. I sure have enjoyed my recent foray into the TTMB. Had never checked it out.

As fo pictures, here's a couple I have enjoyed or that have brought me some enjoyment.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

copano_son said:


> Roadside 10.
> 
> I watched him all summer, and then he vanished. He finally reappeared yesterday. Hope he makes it through the year!


WOWZA he's nice!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3162/3047136026_01f0d90725_z.jpg[/img\

[img]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3210/3802161399_3cfec9ca9e_z.jpg


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*My boy........*

Texas Slam with a 4 1/2 pound Flounder.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

stargazer said:


> Vacation.
> 
> Penny backer bridge, Austin
> Pedernales Falls after the rains last week.
> ...


Nice pics, great lighting!!!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

*Pics from summer!*

Playing with my son in the surf
His new puppy
Fishing together


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Worked yesterday at the FD and the City cut us off the internet. So a day late.

Caught this on Red Mountain out of Freeport Tuesday. Had to pop and release though. hwell:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*randoms*

old timer
contrails
shrimp
surf catch
fried rattler
pasta salad


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Is that mushroom clouds under the contrails?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

best friend's tarpon from the surf last week down at PINS... his 1st surf fishing trip ever... what luck!

trust me, our photographer has already been fired!!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

First keeper Cobe to ever come over the gunnel of the _Sugar Mama _last sunday










Wife traded her big old beast in for an Infiniti FX35. Has live weather radar, which is slicker than snot










Yeah yeah I know today's Saturday....but we headed to Kemah today. Ate lunch in the aquarium










Fed the stingrays. **** things are like puppy dogs. I've never been at a touch tank where they are that aggressive. Some of them were eve squirting water on people trying to get fed. They would sneak up on you if you weren't looking. 
It was a riot










View from the double decker carousel










Yeah, I know its saturday...my parents are in from NC. We went to Kemah today. Stingray touch tank was a riot, those **** things are like puppy dogs begging for a treat!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks, I appreciate the comments..



teamburns said:


> Nice pics, great lighting!!!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

a little late, but surfside wednesday evening


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Last Sunday's Astros game against the Dodgers.
My grandson with Escabido, got him to sign his glove.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

tec said:


> Is that mushroom clouds under the contrails?


no, but sure looks like it huh!


----------

